# Natalya's New Gimmick



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Natalya must be getting buried for something she said backstage. If I had to guess, she probably complained about the state of divas division these days and how WWE are pushing the attractive models over the actual women who can wrestle, and how divas matches are literally given a minute each week on RAW, and they buried her for it. Now this is just a complete guess of mine - but given WWE's history - it could be true.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

rise said:


> Natalya must be getting buried for something she said backstage. If I had to guess, she probably complained about the state of divas division these days and how WWE are pushing the attractive models over the actual women who can wrestle, and how divas matches are literally given a minute each week on RAW, and they buried her for it. Now this is just a complete guess of mine - but given WWE's history - it could be true.


I've never understood the idea of punishing someone with a bad gimmick. I mean it's also punishing the audience. Plus it seems like a possibly permanent punishment since a bad gimmick can ruin someone forever.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

The fart gimmick is a terrible idea and there's no way Natalya can be seen as a serious contender after a gimmick like this. Natalya is great in the ring and she doesn't deserve a gimmick like that. She should just go to TNA.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Seriously. God this company





rise said:


> Natalya must be getting buried for something she said backstage. If I had to guess, she probably complained about the state of divas division these days and how WWE are pushing the attractive models over the actual women who can wrestle, and how divas matches are literally given a minute each week on RAW, and they buried her for it. Now this is just a complete guess of mine - but given WWE's history - it could be true.


My guess as well. They've done it before


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

2 Ton 21 said:


> I've never understood the idea of punishing someone with a bad gimmick. I mean it's also punishing the audience. Plus it seems like a possibly permanent punishment since a bad gimmick can ruin someone forever.


Neither do I, but it's WWE logic, and I think Vince McMahon just likes to bury people for unnecessary reasons for he's own personal enjoyment. I mean, just look at all the embarrassing things he's put Jim Ross through over the years. 

Drew McIntyre is a current example of someone who's getting completely buried, jobbing repeatedly to jokes like Santino, and is allegedly still getting buried for his failed marriage with ex-WWE Superstar Tiffany.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

rise said:


> Neither do I, but it's WWE logic, and I think Vince McMahon just likes bury people for unnecessary reasons for he's own personal enjoyment.


I honestly think that Vince recently lost his luggage in Canada or something bad happened there as over the last few months he's just buried the talent billed from Canada (Natalya, Christian, Tyson Kidd) by absolutely stupid gimmicks, creative developments, and booking that doesn't benefit anyone.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Fart gimmick? I feel legit sorry for her.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Remember when every Diva came out in something sexy except Victoria?

I am actually disturbed that Nattie is going to be continuing this farting thing. It was completely cringe worthy to see it happen the last time. It was like everything that made Nattie from when she was in that great feud with LayCool was just kicked to the curb. I guess Vince just thinks that this random shit is amusing to the target audience (kids).


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

As ridiculous as some of their gimmick and storyline ideas have been in the past, this may actually be the worst. Some character ideas may have been ridiculously bizarre and stupid, but this really doesn't have a chance of benefiting anyone.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

She must be getting punished for being able to wrestle. That's a bad thing for a diva.


----------



## Afro-Thunder (Jan 25, 2008)

This kind of gimmick insults your intelligence.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Here is what PWinsider said



> The creative plans for Natalya going forward will include a lot more comedy vignettes about her flatulence.


http://www.pwinsider.com/article/65506/the-angle-you-all-loved-on-smackdown-will-continue.html?p=1

I don't care about most Diva matches and most Diva Storylines, but I legit feel sorry for Natalya. This is probably one of the worst gimmick you can ever give anybody. I understand Santino or Ricardo doing this, but Natalya is a 3rd Generation Diva who is one of the most decent in the ring, amongst the Divas. They will probably lose her eventually if WWE keeps it up. But still the segments will be so bad they will be funny at least.


----------



## fuggenwaggles (May 23, 2011)

Maybe she'll use the Stinkface to go along with this gimmick and make her opponent give up ._.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Kelly Kelly should have gotten this gimmick, not a diva that can actually wrestle.


----------



## fuggenwaggles (May 23, 2011)

^Smelly Kelly *ba dum tss*


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

fuggenwaggles said:


> Maybe she'll use the Stinkface to go along with this gimmick and make her opponent give up ._.


Lol, I can see that happening in matches.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I can't believe they are really going in this direction with Natalya.

One of the few Divas who can actually wrestle and this is the best they can do?

I honestly hope they don't sit there and wonder why people think the division is a joke.


----------



## kurt15 (Jul 3, 2011)

i love Natalya shes awesome lol


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Ok can someone fill me in on when this fart gimmick started,and what its all about smfh.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

WWE Divas: farts, smelly and powerful.

I hate all of you for making me do that.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

VAN DAMINATOR said:


> Ok can someone fill me in on when this fart gimmick started,and what its all about smfh.


Last Friday.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

What a waste...she's definitely one of the best wrestlers in the women's division. Doesn't surprise me coming from the WWE, though.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

2 Ton 21 said:


> Last Friday.


That was awful.:no:

Nattie will be gone before the years over but don't feel bad for her because thats not a bad thing its a good thing! *DDP voice*


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Reading shit like this makes me hate the WWE. So how's TNA been lately? Might be time to switch back over.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Just had a thought pop in my head. The voice of Michael Cole screaming, "NEID-FART, NEID-FART, NEID-FART, NEID-FART!!!!" They'll probably name her finisher that.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

I mean seriously?!? Really?

Maybe they can have her pee her pants when she gets scared too.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

ChromeMan said:


> Kelly Kelly should have gotten this gimmick, not a diva that can actually wrestle.


This. IMO Fuck this gimmick shit.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Maybe the crowd will react to her now.

Also, this reminds me of R-Truth calling Air Boom a sneaky fart.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Natalya is related to Bret Hart.


BURIAL IS NOT SURPRISING


Vince, your inner grudge is showing.


----------



## tempins (Sep 11, 2007)

only female besides beth phoenix who can wrestle


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Catalanotto said:


> Natalya is related to Bret Hart.
> 
> 
> BURIAL IS NOT SURPRISING
> ...


Natalya screwed Natalya.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm getting too old for this shit...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

llamadux said:


> Reading shit like this makes me hate the WWE. So how's TNA been lately? Might be time to switch back over.


As far as women are concerned: In the last few weeks we had, Mickie vs Gail as the Impact *Main Event*, Mickie vs Madison in a cage match, and a pretty solid number 1 contenders match. There doing pretty good.

Also


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Dice Darwin said:


> Natalya screwed Natalya.


How did Natalya screw Natalya? Are we punishing divas because they can actually wrestle?


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Since she has ties to the Harts, can we expect a "Fart Foundation"? 

Perhaps her finisher will be the Shart-shooter?


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

Davey Hart = Released
Tyson Kidd = jobbing
Natalya = jobbing and getting humiliated


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> How did Natalya screw Natalya? Are we punishing divas because they can actually wrestle?


No. We're punishing everyone who has limited mic skills. Unless they look like a model.


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

Dice Darwin said:


> No. We're punishing everyone who has limited mic skills. Unless they look like a model.


Nattie was over with the crowd when she was the divas champion feuding with laycool


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

dukenukem3do said:


> Nattie was over with the crowd when she was the divas champion feuding with laycool


And now she's not.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This is supposed to be a comedy angle?.....


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

Why couldn't they give the fart gimmick to a male superstar? Like Evan Bourne post suspension? At least Michael Cole could've thrown in a joke about "the effects of spices/herbs." Or Alex Riley, bringing a whole new meaning to "Say It To My Face."

The guy with the fart gimmick could've gone up against Brodus Clay. He starts to get cramps, and tries to hold in a fart, but it gets forced out of him as soon as Clay hits his cross body finisher. Clay sniffs the air, and walks out of the ring in disgust, The farter gets a count out victory and gives the Funkasaurus his first loss.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn this shit is horrible.... fpalm


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Dice Darwin said:


> No. We're punishing everyone who has limited mic skills. Unless they look like a model.


Natalya has good mic skills. In fact, she's one of the best divas on the mic. I'm not sure what you are referring to when you say she has limited mic skills. I can't recall noticing it.


----------



## LaurinaitisOSU (Jun 19, 2008)

Maybe her contract is ready to run out, the WWE isn't going to resign her and they are burying her before she can to TNA?


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

A fart gimmick is terrible, especially with natalya, one of three divas that actually looks to belong in a ring.

If I would have choosed someone havin this gimmick I would have take Vickie.

Im with some of you, she must have done something backstage.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I really wonder what she did to deserve this gimmick. It's not funny at all and it is certainly not ENTERTAINING. Only someone like Vince McMachon would enjoy this and I'm sure he is the one who brainstormed the idea. This gimmick is not going to make Natalya look serious at all and even when the gimmick ends later, she might have a hard time recovering it. Look at Chavo Guerrero. Did anyone take him seriously after jobbing to Hornswoggle constantly? Just 2 years ago, Bret Hart returned and the Hart Dynasty got a huge push from it. Everything was going well and now look at the three members of the groups:

-DH Smith. No longer employed and is training to be a MMA fighter. Also had his Mother Diana H. Smith talk crap about how he was used in the company.
-Tyson Kidd. He's basically a jobber right now. When was the last time he won a match?
-Natalya. Talented wrestler but has been jobbing lately. Now this new gimmick.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Sin_Bias said:


> Since she has ties to the Harts, can we expect a "Fart Foundation"?
> 
> Perhaps her finisher will be the Shart-shooter?


You've probably come up with more creative things for this gimmick than they ever will. . .



TempestH said:


> Why couldn't they give the fart gimmick to a male superstar? Like Evan Bourne post suspension? At least Michael Cole could've thrown in a joke about "the effects of spices/herbs." Or Alex Riley, bringing a whole new meaning to "Say It To My Face."
> 
> The guy with the fart gimmick could've gone up against Brodus Clay. He starts to get cramps, and tries to hold in a fart, but it gets forced out of him as soon as Clay hits his cross body finisher. Clay sniffs the air, and walks out of the ring in disgust, The farter gets a count out victory and gives the Funkasaurus his first loss.


More like, he starts to gets cramps, and it makes him "dance." Brodus thinks everything is all in good fun, at which point, he invites the ladies into the ring. They do their thing, all dancing, when the other guy finally farts. Everybody stops, Brodus makes a face like something stinks, looks at the camera, and says, "Now, THAT'S funky."


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Does this really shock you all? The WWE has been doing this for years now. Am I happy with it? No. Is it going to continue to happen? Yes.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Turn her face again. She's too likable to be heel.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

mr cricket said:


> Turn her face again. She's too likable to be heel.


It's way over due for a face turn. I loved her better when she was a face, then heel. At least when she was a face, she would give great advice to the new upbringings like A.J Lee, Kaitlyn and etc.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

:lmao

I can't believe the WWE is actually giving anyone a fart gimmick. Where exactly did the writers come up with this? It's too bad Natalya is stuck with this gimmick. Give it to Cena for all I care, but not Natalya.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Developments like this make me feel embarrassed for this company.


----------



## BaBy FireFly (Aug 23, 2011)

i was there in person and i just rolled my eyes ive been training my ass off and crap like this makes me not want to ever go to wwe if i get the chance cause us females get craped on


----------



## squared circle (Mar 13, 2010)

I am honestly at a loss for words here. What in the hell did Natalya do to deserve this?


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

I've been on the fence about watching this stuff for years and this could be the final straw. Fart gimmicks? Man, I'm 25...

And if I was Nattie, I would leave the company on principle.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

I do wonder how the hell they get payed to come up with shit like this. Are they even trying at all or are they just coming up with shit in 5 minutes and then takes coffee breaks the rest of the day. Or they let their children sit there and come up ideas because they aim at children. Another option is that they are baked 24/7.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Holy shit, WWEs diva creative team has managed something no other creative has ever done before: Surpass Russo in shitty writing. Yes, you read right, this stuff beats the Viagra on a Pole match, the Fingerpoke of Doom and a thousand and one swerves. At least he was having having pathetic attempts at putting the stars over, the divas creative team seems to go for how to bury the divas the most, especially the talented ones. I'd lol if she got released, came to TNA and would become part of the highest rated segments there regularily, best way to give a strong flip off to the guys that wrote this shit.

Seriously, the Divas Division doesn't seem like it belongs in a WWE show, the quality is so far below the other stuff that it isn't even funny. I can't name a single wrestling period where any division in wrestling was ever THAT bad.


----------



## Mani-Man (Nov 19, 2003)

Hmm it seems like you dont need to have any talent to be in the creative team,i bet a drunken monkey without hands can write better gimmicks,storylines,segments than the whole creative team of the wwe.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

because punk dumped beth


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Ohh well, It's not that she was gonna make a impact in the future.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Jesus fucking Christ... is this for real? Her actual gimmick will be that she farts?


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Next thing we know, Christian'll get a vomit gimmick upon his return.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Kalashnikov said:


> Jesus fucking Christ... is this for real? Her actual gimmick will be that she farts?


Well she does look like her old man, so


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Bret Hart was there and Hart Dynasty was given a somewhat legit run...Ever since Hart as tailed off, they've each slowly deteriorated within the company with Smith gone, and likely Kidd & Natalya being next...a shame


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Lastier said:


> Next thing we know, Christian'll get a vomit gimmick upon his return.


Would'nt be the first time. Remember Puke (Droz)?

This is just.. wrong.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I would like to say I am shocked that the WWE would do something so awful to their most talented "Diva" but I am really not shocked at all. But I do agree with everyone else its just pitiful.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Lastier said:


> Next thing we know, Christian'll get a vomit gimmick upon his return.


Captain Chuck-isma. Wouldn't surprise me if it happened.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)




----------



## The Viking (Jun 28, 2011)

Both Natalya and Kidd should go to TNA. 

Hopefully there both of them so showcase their talents in the ring without disrespectful gimmicks.

Absolutely shocking from the WWE.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Next thing you know they will have Eve Torres as a Zombie Gimmick. While the iron is hot have Evan do a Druggie Gimmick.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

The Viking said:


> Both Natalya and Kidd should go to TNA.
> 
> Hopefully there both of them so showcase their talents in the ring without disrespectful gimmicks.
> 
> Absolutely shocking from the WWE.


And make less money in a company with no viewers?? Why??


----------



## The_2nd_Coming (Feb 2, 2012)

This is a joke right?


----------



## The Viking (Jun 28, 2011)

Moonlight_drive said:


> And make less money in a company with no viewers?? Why??


Because money isn't everything. They would be appreciated for what they are doing, rather than jobbing and farting.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

The Viking said:


> Because money isn't everything. They would be appreciated for what they are doing, rather than jobbing and farting.


Exactly, it is not always about the damn money. Remember money can get you so far, but at the end you will be miserable staying in one company that makes fun of your weak mind spot.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Tyson Kidd would be more suited for NJPW, longer matches and more fitting to his style. The X-Division isn't very good except A Double imo. Probably great money aswell.


----------



## The_2nd_Coming (Feb 2, 2012)

Moonlight_drive said:


> And make less money in a company with no viewers?? Why??


Money isnt everything. In TNA she would at least be treated with respect and given the chance to put on decent wrestling matches with other talent.

Women wrestlers are treated like a joke in WWE. Its pathetic.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

2 Ton 21 said:


> So from what I read they are going to continue with Natalya farting. If it is true I don't get it. I mean what is the end game supposed to be? Once or twice an episode she farts and then what?
> 
> What is it with WWE and making the Diva's do things like this. Jillian Hall and the face tumor, Molly Holly's (not really) giant ass, Piggy James etc.


Thanks for the spoiler idiot

Sounds hilarious though, can't wait to see it


----------



## CM Hero (Feb 2, 2012)

WWE has a good performer besides all the divas...
Waht else should they do?^^


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Natalya clearly has done something backstage to get this treatment


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

You wanna know what the funny thing would be? If she actually got over with this gimmick just to screw with Creative's head.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Innocent Bystander said:


> You wanna know what the funny thing would be? If she actually got over with this gimmick just to screw with Creative's head.




Doesn't matter. This is the type of gimmick that gets you typecasted and leaves you as nothing more than a comedy jobber. Just ask Jillian Hall. She had the tone-deaf singer gimmick and sure she got over as a result. However that gimmick made it impossible for people to take her seriously as a wrestler and left her as nothing more than a comedy jobber or doing backstage segments doing comedy bits.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

LMAO.. they are going to give her gimmick that is something so disgusting? thats just an insult. She should quit and join TNA's KO division.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

So it's actually come to this. People have just used it as a way to paraphrase the state of the company, but it's true. The WWE has literally embraced fart jokes as a supposed way of entertainment. I'm telling you people, sometimes I just wanna grapple-hook into Vince's office, snatch him by the tie and scream - 

FUCK.
THIS.
COMPANY.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Would be a terrible gimmick but looking at the spoilers, there's no segment of Natalya farting so I wonder where the OP got this from? That _one_ segment they did?


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

If they wanted to have Natalya get over, why not give her some wins.

TNA is a much more respected place for womens wrestling.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I rolled my eyes when someone made a thread about how they buried her with the fart joke last friday, but now I agree. Fuck this company.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> If they wanted to have Natalya get over, why not give her some wins.


This. Exactly. A fart gimmick won't get anyone over because you can't progress with it. She'll be known as the girl who farts and that's it.


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

rise said:


> Natalya must be getting buried for something she said backstage.


I heard it was because Punk and Beth Phoenix had a bad breakup, and Natalya's guilty by association.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Just wait to they add a big farting sound effect to the start of her entrance music.


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

Thats not only a burial of Natalya , its a Burial of the Hart Family as a totality


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

This has to be one of the greatest gimmicks of all time.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

The divas division is already a big colossal joke without this nonsense.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Smif-N-Wessun said:


> I heard it was because Punk and Beth Phoenix had a bad breakup, and Natalya's guilty by association.


Makes no sense. Phoenix is still the champ and continues to dominate everyone and she's the one who had a relationship with Punk. Yet Neidhart gets punished? Right. Why would they punish someone for a breakup anyway, especially with Punk?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

She must have pissed somebody off. I remember when they had Carlito & Hornswoggle basically reenact a Road Runner cartoon gag with a painted hole in the wall. When asked about it after his release, Carlito said they did the segment to teach him a lesson for being vocal about his problems with the company. 

So either Natalya is being punished or Vince just finds it funny.


----------



## RatedRKO31 (Aug 25, 2009)

The promo and the gimmick just is horrible as hell.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

This is just gold, bury one of the few women who actually CAN wrestle in this joke of a division -.-


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

TripleG said:


> She must have pissed somebody off. I remember when they had Carlito & Hornswoggle basically reenact a Road Runner cartoon gag with a painted hole in the wall. When asked about it after his release, Carlito said they did the segment to teach him a lesson for being vocal about his problems with the company.
> 
> So either Natalya is being punished or Vince just finds it funny.


Probably both.

If they really turn this into a gimmick for her... it's got to be the worst thing since Moppy. And yet more embarrassing than Moppy.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

HankHill_85 said:


> So it's actually come to this. People have just used it as a way to paraphrase the state of the company, but it's true. The WWE has literally embraced fart jokes as a supposed way of entertainment. I'm telling you people, sometimes I just wanna grapple-hook into Vince's office, snatch him by the tie and scream -
> 
> FUCK.
> THIS.
> COMPANY.


lol Vince McMahon would kick your ass. 

I agree though, it's stupid as hell.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

And when were fart jokes actually funny, back when Ren and Stimpy was still on the air?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Moppy was a Sophoclean Greek tragedy compared to this.


----------



## WadeBarrettMark (Jan 11, 2011)

Why she would agree to this is beyond me but the obvious answer is the money. If you want more so your self respect she'll go to TNA and actually wrestle, but then lose a big amount of income.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thee Brain said:


> This has to be one of the greatest gimmicks of all time.


If wwe did this to to one of your favorites you wouldn't think so fpalm.


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

Shes just being buried because Michael Hayes finds farts funny. The moment she first did it last week i thought 'Well there goes her career'. The amount of times theyve given somebody else preferantial treatment over Nattie is ridiculous, I dont know why they dont want someone like her at the top of the division, instead of being wasted ni unfunny segments.


----------



## Ali Dia (Jun 28, 2011)

she farts twice this week for the record, feel so sorry for her.


----------



## map the soul (Jan 24, 2012)

More questionable turns for the Divas Division. What else is new?

Poor Natalya. You know they would never pull this shit on the "models."


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

What if her farts are 'shoots'?


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Just watched Smackdown.

Just hated Smackdown.

WHAT THE FUCK ARE THEY THINKING? SERIOUSLY?

Is creative full of little kids? How do the divas (The real ones) actually put up with these shitty gimmicks and story lines!? God its disgusting how they treat these people.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Dice Darwin said:


> And now she's not.


Because they took her title and gave it to Eve "You've done enough" Torres. And then made her Kelly Kelly's bitch. What do you expect? 

Besides, she's the best mic worker in the company as far as the divas go. Surely you're not THAT naive to think you can stay over when you're doing next to nothing?


----------



## fergieska (Apr 22, 2011)

I really hope Natalya goes to TNA because this is pathetic.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

sadly this is what happens when they hire writers from Hollywood and the person who knows the most about wrestling on the team is Stephanie. Also isn't Hayes the head writer on Smackdown you know the guy from the FreeBirds. This is supposed to get her over really so what is she gonna walk into segments and they play a sound effect essentially meaning she let one rip. Iv'e given up hope for young Nattie Neidhart in WWE they buried her in the DOD angle now this.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

It's crap like this that makes me wonder why am I still a fan. I'm serious, Wrestlemania might be it for me. So much I can take.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

Hardly a gimmick just wwe getting back at her for probably commenting on her jobbing status.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

It came across even worse on camera. It's not a comedy character, it's one put on camera to humiliate her. There isn't going to be a payoff for this type of character and it will just lead to her either being completely irrelevant (more so than she is now) or future endeavored.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Quasi Juice said:


> Makes no sense. Phoenix is still the champ and continues to dominate everyone and she's the one who had a relationship with Punk. Yet Neidhart gets punished? Right. Why would they punish someone for a breakup anyway, especially with Punk?


Well Meltzer has apparently claimed WWE are punishing Miz for the buyrates to Survivor Series being low, don't believe it but crazy if true and you never are sure if WWE would do this to punish someone


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

:lmao NO FUCKING WAY? 

I so hope they go through with this.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Fuck WWE. I will never understand why they punish people by giving them terrible gimmicks or having them lose matches. Its detrimental to the actual product.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Serpent01 said:


> Fuck WWE. I will never understand why they punish people by giving them terrible gimmicks or having them lose matches. Its detrimental to the actual product.


Because if you're not on Vince's list of Superstars he actually cares about (and that list consists of a handful of names), he does not care about how their booking makes the product look like.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

I wonder if there is a political reason behind this all. If there is, I hope she joins in TNA, because in the KO division, wrestlers are just much more respected, not only by the creative team but by the fans aswell, it feels so disturbing watching Beth as champion get no reaction and even their most over, albeit untalented KK get little reactions while in TNA, pretty much every Girl except Gail Kim and Miss Tessmacher is pretty over. 

It just seems that KOs are beeing used to beeing treated like a big deal while Divas are basically bathroom breaks. There's no reason for someone like Natalya to be some irrelevant jobber when she could be a relevant female wrestler, she's better than some KOs anyway so she would fit right in imo. She's better than Gail Kim imo who's holding the KO championship. Why be a jobber in the female wrestlings minor leagues when you can be a maineventer in the major female wrestling leagues promotion?

Then again, there's the money issue which is exactly why I think she's staying with WWE.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> Well Meltzer has apparently claimed WWE are punishing Miz for the buyrates to Survivor Series being low, don't believe it but crazy if true and you never are sure if WWE would do this to punish someone


Well since its Meltzer reporting it not sure I really beleive that at all, BUT if The MIz is getting punished for the low SS buyrate that is the most assanine thing I have ever heard.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Quasi Juice said:


> Makes no sense. Phoenix is still the champ and continues to dominate everyone and she's the one who had a relationship with Punk. Yet Neidhart gets punished? Right. Why would they punish someone for a breakup anyway, especially with Punk?



WWE does do this at times when they feel that the other person involved is more valuable.

Easy examples:

Matt Hardy and his brother Jeff

Matt Hardy and Lita

Lita or Jeff do something to piss off Creative? Bury Matt!

This is nothing new. They need Beth to put over the other divas and she's the champion so they can punish her by taking her off of tv but they can't de-legitimize her too much if they want Kelly Kelly or Eve to look credible in the ring.

They can however, crap all over Natalya's character who they know is close friends with Beth.

It's not unusual for WWE to punish your close friends/relatives/boyfriend/girlfriend/wife/husband whatever when you step out of line and they can't hurt you directly.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

This is terrible what the WWE is doing to Natalya. Here she is one of their best female wrestlers and they give her this useless gimmick.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

WWE has a terrible sense of humor. Who are they trying be? Family Guy?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

CamillePunk said:


> lol Vince McMahon would kick your ass.
> 
> I agree though, it's stupid as hell.


is that the same vince who is in his mid sixties and can't bend his legs without tearing both his quads thanks to all the roid abuse making him so fragile.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I don't know how she'll recover once this cruel punishment is over, Vince is so immature and holds too many grudges.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Random Farts = Worst Gimmick in WWE


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

GCA-FF said:


> Random Farts = Worst Gimmick in WWE


Its bad, but lets be fair, this is far from the worst WWE has come up with


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Nattie should leave NOW. This gimmick will ruin her. 

I would never encourage someone to leave a mainstream company for a smaller one but she should leave for TNA, their womens division is on fire and actually gives female wrestlers credit, (at least lately anyway) the storylines are sometimes a little crazy but compared to the WWE I would take it over the rubish the WWE are giving these so called "Divas" anyway.

Its totally uncalled for, and not only that its bloody childish, fart jokes seriously? what are we like 5? I do feel incredibly insulted. I really hope complaints are made to the company about this (not that much can be done about it). I mean there are joke gimmicks but this is just plain insulting, I wouldnt put it past the WWE to sink even lower. Either they make the diva division work or get rid of it. Because the only reason these Diva shows are on right now is for us to take a bathroom break.

I am speaking from someone who has waited years for female wrestling in a mainstream company like WWE to get taken seriously. This just treats women as a joke, the whole division is a joke and dont get me started on the whole "Divas" name itself. Woman can probably give just as good a performance in the ring as the men and this is what the WWE are giving them instead, effortless trash!

Shame!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I just bought some WSU dvds. It was really low tech with thier productions, but Id take it over what WWE is giving its women


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

After watching SmackDown! I think this could possibly lead to a face turn!
Beth seemed to be getting annoyed at Natalya (kayfabe-wise) and then tagged herself in leaving nattie questioning her


----------



## WadeBarrettMark (Jan 11, 2011)

Bet you she'll make more money from farting in WWE than wrestling in TNA.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

As long as they keep it out of the ring, I don't care. Fart jokes are pretty much the lowest common denominator when it comes to comedy, but I can't say I'm surprised. This is the same company who brought us necrophilia, Niagra on a Pole, "Bark like a dog", the mocking and exploiting of recently dead people and Mae Young and Mark Henry's hand baby. I stopped expecting class and decorum from them about 20 years ago. It's shocking that anyone actually does.

As long as they turn her face and let her and Beth have a GOOD feud, they can do what they want. I will cringe and hate myself for being a wrestling fan throughout, but hey, that's pretty much a weekly occurrence. Keep it to backstage segments, whatever, just don't bring it into her matches and character in the ring. THAT'S when I'll flip a shit.


----------



## mrbateman (Jun 28, 2011)

Atleast she does not puke..


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

This is just awful. Seriously, her gimmick is _farting_? Are these morons scripting this shit for real? What are we, 5?

But I gotta be honest, this is soooooo bad, I end up having a huge laugh from it. Can WWE seriously sink any lower? Doubt it, we've already seen the worst of it with necrophilia, birth of a hand, and almost got it with incest.

If I didn't make it clear already... A FARTING GIMMICK? REALLY?!?!?!?!


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

Natty getting this because she has hart blood inside her. Sad how good talent gets the worst gimmicks


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

Anyone else think it's awesome ?


----------



## lp23 (Feb 3, 2012)

Her new gimmick is a bad sign. I remember when they started calling Mickie James a pig than soon after she was gone. Natalya better watch her back because she might not have a job in a few months.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

This farting gimmick would only interest me if she was sitting on my face farting in my mouth....naked


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

They're actually making this into a gimmick? Unbelievable. Even the Attitude Era didn't do things this stupid.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

kobra860 said:


> They're actually making this into a gimmick? Unbelievable. Even the Attitude Era didn't do things this stupid.


Don't remember the Attitude Era much, do ya?


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

ellthom said:


> Nattie should leave NOW. This gimmick will ruin her.
> 
> I would never encourage someone to leave a mainstream company for a smaller one but she should leave for TNA, their womens division is on fire and actually gives female wrestlers credit, (at least lately anyway) the storylines are sometimes a little crazy but compared to the WWE I would take it over the rubish the WWE are giving these so called "Divas" anyway.
> 
> ...




I couldn't give two shits about women's wrestling anyway, but where is she going to go? I always laugh when people say 'they should leave' if someone isn't getting treated the way they like on TV. WWE is the goal, the endgame for wrestlers. Unless you are lucky enough to be an AJ styles, or one of the lucky few who can make good money either in TNA (or in Japan I guess). Kind of a shame, but what are you gonna do. I guess she could go work for shimmer, and get another day job.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

virus21 said:


> Don't remember the Attitude Era much, do ya?


I do but farting is the lowest form of comedy and is something that would entertain middle school kids. This is a new level of immaturity for the "creative" team.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

kobra860 said:


> I do but farting is the lowest form of comedy and is something that would entertain middle school kids.


Considering how many shows use them youd think thats who writes


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

They should at least push her using this stupid gimmick. Like make her "roll-up proof" so that every time Kelly Kelly or another one of these roll-up hacks do it to her, she farts in their face and they release the roll-up pin. It can't get any worse than it is right now, so might as well try to utilize the stupidity in the best way possible. The best thing would, of course, be a complete ditching of this "gimmick".

And again, is this real? A fucking _farting_ gimmick? What world did I wake up in?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I have changed my mind about the gimmick, as bad and unfunny as it is, this will somewhat get Natalya over. Before you attack me, here is why. All the Divas are clones of each other, Kelly, Eve, Alicia, Bellas, Rosa, Beth etc, all of them have no gimmick at all. Besides Kharma no Diva has any gimmick. Now this gimmick will make Natalya stand out of all the Divas. As bad as the state of the Divas division is, this will make her standout and at least it is something.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> I have changed my mind about the gimmick, as bad and unfunny as it is, this will somewhat get Natalya over. Before you attack me, here is why. All the Divas are clones of each other, Kelly, Eve, Alicia, Bellas, Rosa, Beth etc, all of them have no gimmick at all. Besides Kharma no Diva has any personality. Now this gimmick will make Natalya stand out out of all the Divas. As sad as the state of the Divas division is, this will make her standout and at least it is something.


lol


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Chicago Warrior said:


> I have changed my mind about the gimmick, as bad and unfunny as it is, this will somewhat get Natalya over. Before you attack me, here is why. All the Divas are clones of each other, Kelly, Eve, Alicia, Bellas, Rosa, Beth etc, all of them have no gimmick at all. Besides Kharma no Diva has any gimmick. Now this gimmick will make Natalya stand out of all the Divas. As bad as the state of the Divas division is, this will make her standout and at least it is something.


So the only way to make a Diva stand out is through excessive flatulence? :kobe


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

kobra860 said:


> So the only way to make a Diva stand out is through excessive flatulence? :kobe


Yes, since there is not one Diva that is over in WWE. What is there to lose? WWE does not care about the Divas so if one Diva gets a gimmick then that is improvement from the Divas division. As bad as that sounds it is true.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

That's what people get for still caring about the divas. Vince is trolling something fierce and people still seem to care after everything he's done to diminish the divas division. He's literally gone out of his way convey the sense that the divas are a joke, that he nor creative cares in the slightest, and that you shouldn't either.. After Jillian Hall, Piggy James and Smelly Kelly are people really all that surprised? It's like going to a Michael Bay movie, and then requesting a refund. At this point, you already know what you're getting.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

virus21 said:


> Its bad, but lets be fair, this is far from the worst WWE has come up with


I should clarify...I think it's the worst gimmick in the WWE right now.


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

since she have no escape from this gimmick, I hope in return Kelly,Alicia,Eve and The twins will job to her in return.


----------



## MiRixG (Dec 29, 2008)

Chicago Warrior said:


> I have changed my mind about the gimmick, as bad and unfunny as it is, this will somewhat get Natalya over. Before you attack me, here is why. All the Divas are clones of each other, Kelly, Eve, Alicia, Bellas, Rosa, Beth etc, all of them have no gimmick at all. Besides Kharma no Diva has any gimmick. Now this gimmick will make Natalya stand out of all the Divas. As bad as the state of the Divas division is, this will make her standout and at least it is something.


Bad publicity is better than no publicity, eh?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh man chicks farting, especially hot ones is sooo hot!! 

just kidding this gimmick is stupid and just goes to show how terrible the divas division is.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Santino again.So they are giving us a hint of a future feud between him and Nat?


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

How is this even a gimmick? It has nothing to do with the character of Natalya and only serves as a way to get Vince's potty humor on television. Just another drop in the bucket of stupid, illogical, pointless decisions.


----------



## thaang (Mar 21, 2011)

There is this thing called: "showing your a**". And what that means is you are willing to do embarrising thing on television or in front of a crowd to get to the next level. You can't be at the top on your own. On the way to the top so many people have helped you getting there. It is your opponents, the crowds and so many other people. If you are not willing to "show your a** (do embarrising things)", then you will not be getting to the top.

So my guess with this fart thing is the WWE testing Natalya so see how the crowds react to her. Maybe they have planned for the Women's Title to come back and give it to Natalya. Or maybe the WWE will be giving Natalya the Divas Championship at Elimination Chamber making her a babyface.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

I swear, I could see how this all went down

Writer 1: Guys, we need to pitch a new angle for the Divas or Vince is going to go psycho on us.
Writer 2: Here's a line *farts*.
Writer 1: That works.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Vince and the WWE has a history of loving divas getting degraded. And no, it's not a recent development either.


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

That's sad. Noticeable that this gimmick didn't go to any of the modelesque women that make up the vast majority of the division as well. It'll be hard to transition even into TNA if this is pushed hard enough, ala Jillian with the singing and weak booking, although this is worse due to baseline societal sexism. A man with this gimmick could be lowest-common-denominator funny, a woman constantly farting will just be viewed as disgusting and humiliating. There's no way this isn't intended as a punishment for something.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

i hate this because they are just wasting tv time on someone they plan on burying and dont plan on pushing as legitimate it is a waste of tv time that could go to someone you actually are trying to push


----------



## thaang (Mar 21, 2011)

Unbelievable!!

I have written very very little about the concept "showing your a**", and still people ignore my messages. People think they know it all. If you do a disgracefull thing then it must be punishment for something. No, it is not always so. It could also be paying your dues to go to the next level. Maybe Natalya will be champion at the Elimination Chamber pay-per-view.

I believe that she will win the title there.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Couldn't give a shit about Divas and Natalya, and shitty gimmicks and backstage segments like Nat farting isn't helping my interest at all.
Divas in the WWE = (N)


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

thaang said:


> It could also be paying your dues to go to the next level. Maybe Natalya will be champion at the Elimination Chamber pay-per-view.


Paying your dues? Really? I'm not buying it. All of the other Divas didn't have to pay their dues with ridiculous, embarrassing gimmicks. If a Diva gets a bad gimmick, she rarely recovers from it. There's no chance of her winning the Women's Title anytime soon.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mentioned this in another thread, but this stupid gimmick reminded me of this


----------



## Straight Pride (Jan 11, 2012)

I'd love to have been in the room when this idea was proposed


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

The fart gimmic is amazing, I'm following her around back stage just WAITING.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

thaang said:


> Unbelievable!!
> 
> I have written very very little about the concept "showing your a**", and still people ignore my messages. People think they know it all. If you do a disgracefull thing then it must be punishment for something. No, it is not always so. *It could also be paying your dues to go to the next level. Maybe Natalya will be champion at the Elimination Chamber pay-per-view.*
> 
> *I believe that she will win the title there*.


Tell that to Natalya when she won the Divas Championship back in 2010. She was given a major push and was obviously considered a flop even by Diva standards, because she hasn't had a sniff near the butterfly strap since.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Well it has been clear that the WWE isn't totally high on Natalya anyway. She is only getting whatever push that she is because she is tag teaming with Beth Phoenix. I do like Natalya and think that this fart thing is stupid, but thats WWE for you. They want to be more family friendly, but then do something like this. This is far from the worst gimmick though.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

I thought the thread was a joke. How the fuck can you still watch WWE over TNA for god sakes...this is so pathetic.


----------



## Audacity (Jul 24, 2010)

Words can't articulate the disappointment this gimmick is making me feel for WWE. The gimmick is the shittest of all shit without any doubt, so why couldn't they have at least given it to the shittest of shit divas like Alicia Fox? Better yet, just don't use the damn gimmick at all.

I hate seeing Natalya being buried week in and week out. We know what this is setting up for, though, a Natty face turn. Kind of a shame since I liked the Beth/Natty alliance.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Straight Pride said:


> I'd love to have been in the room when this idea was proposed


I wouldn't. I don't need to lose brain cells


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

It's nauseating to the point that I've stopped watching SD on TV. I'll just go on YouTube and skip whatever segment includes Natalya, which is a shame because she's one of the few female wrestlers I enjoyed watching in the ring.


----------



## RuthStar (Jul 9, 2008)

This is horrible and degrading, I mean what irked me the most was the first "Farting" segment was done, with that "Be a Star" logo in the background, WWE are nothing but hypocrites.
First they did Trish barking like a dog, then we had Jillian Hall's birthmark on her face, then we had the "Ho Sale" on Litas retirement match, then we had "Piggie James", now we have "Farting Natayla", It shows WWE's sometime misogynistic view of women. 
Seriously, TNA is the place to be, for Mainstream womens wrestling, I'd rather be paid peanuts than be forced to do something like Nattie is doing now. I value pride over money.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 18, 2011)

People ask a lot why it is a little embarrassing to be a WWE fan... well here you go. It's shit like this.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> WWE Diva Natalya‘s uncle, Smith Hart, the eldest son of Stu Hart, has taken to Twitter to express his dislike of WWE’s new storyline direction for the former Divas Champion.
> 
> In recent weeks, we have seen Natalya appearing to pass gas in backstage segments and then run off embarrassed.
> 
> ...


http://www.diva-dirt.com/2012/02/04/natalyas-uncle-appalled-by-new-flatulence-gimmick/


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

One of the very few divas today who entertain's alot of people in the ring and she gets stuck with this crap. WTF!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Interesting report virus21. I personally think that not only are WWE burying Natalya, but they want to bury the Hart's as well, as lot of the Hart family still don't get along with Vince McMahon or the WWE as a whole for that matter, after the Owen Hart incident. 

Also WWE don't take kindly to their talent openly admitting their frustrations with the company on Twitter (Evan Bourne is an example) and the more Natalya complains about it, the more WWE are going to bury her and continue this embarrassing storyline.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

WWE has so much money that they can just use their TV as an excuse to humiliate someone. 
Thus, this 'gimmick'.
Hope she goes to TNA where she can compete in the ring instead of getting the most childish, inane, non-funny gimmick in recent memory.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

rise said:


> Interesting report virus21. I personally think that not only are WWE burying Natalya, but they want to bury the Hart's as well, as lot of the Hart family still don't get along with Vince McMahon or the WWE as a whole for that matter, after the Owen Hart incident.
> 
> Also WWE don't take kindly to their talent openly admitting their frustrations with the company on Twitter (Evan Bourne is an example) and the more Natalya complains about it, the more WWE are going to bury her and continue this embarrassing storyline.


Her uncle complained. Natalya herself though has toed the company line, telling her fans on Twitter to not take life too seriously or something to that extent.


----------



## Mister J (Dec 12, 2008)

I think this is a great gimmick. Natalya is a very talented female wrestler and can pull it off really well.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

A farting gimmick? Have they run out of ideas? Well, I'm glad I do not watch the divas now.


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

This farting jokes are totally unfunny, lame and retarded, I feel sorry for Nattie :\


----------



## Watsatroll (Jun 28, 2011)

If they are building a Beth-Nattie feud, they're doing a terrible fucking job. We have Beth destroying everyone on the roster, while Natalya is farting and losing to everyone. Wow, I wonder who would win.


----------



## Mister J (Dec 12, 2008)

I don't see why everyone is taking this so seriously. It's just a woman breaking wind on TV. People fart all the time.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Haha, there's nothing like a good burial for giggles. I hope she loses to Randy Orton's daughter in a 10 second squash.

In all seriousness though if they are gonna saddle one of their most talented female performers with this childish gimmick then they clearly give less of a fuck about their own divas division then even I do.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

that is a career killer. u can't give a girl a fart gimmick. maybe if you're really ugly, and you're trying to be gross.


----------



## Mister J (Dec 12, 2008)

They should put Natalya in the next WWE video game with this gimmick. I think it would be really entertaining.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

I wonder why she even accepted this stupid 'gimmick', probably was threatened with a suspension or jobbing even further ahead.


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

Her Uncle Stu reacted already, I dont know if the hart Family reacting to this will be a good thing or will be worst to Nattie.


----------



## c-m_punk (Aug 31, 2006)

Its great to be a wwe fan


----------



## dangreenday (Jul 23, 2007)

has she done somthing wrong to get all this ?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Necramonium said:


> I wonder why she even accepted this stupid 'gimmick', probably was threatened with a suspension or jobbing even further ahead.


You know how Vinny Mac is. You question him, and you can kiss your career goodbye.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

TehJerichoFan said:


> You know how Vinny Mac is. You question him, and you can kiss your career goodbye.


It depends on who you are. While higher-ups who are main eventers in the male division can have it their ways, midcarders or divas will get buried the moment they are vocal about anything. It really sucks.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Choke2Death said:


> It depends on who you are. While higher-ups who are main eventers in the male division can have it their ways, midcarders or divas will get buried the moment they are vocal about anything. It really sucks.


True that. It's just so hypocritical of him to hold such a double standard.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

The gimmick may be really stupid, but I did laugh at the segment this week.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Necramonium said:


> I wonder why she even accepted this stupid 'gimmick', probably was threatened with a suspension or jobbing even further ahead.


Its not about accepting it, she is under contract, she does what she is told.


----------



## zigglesXe (Dec 13, 2011)

Kelly Kelly needs this gimmick instead, then the stink face move she does would actually be a bad thing.


----------



## charliebrown (Feb 1, 2012)

All this does is make WWE look more immature.... And that turns people away.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

I found it kinda funny the first week, only when Santino walked in. This week was just painful. I can't stand any more of this garbage with Natalya, she is a great talent and she's constantly jobbing to the worst talent and now this. I would've liked to see her in a match against Beth Phoenix at Wrestlemania but I really have no idea how they are going to build up her credibility after all this.

I think they will be doing this match anyway, considering Beth's reaction and then telling her to get out of the ring during the match they had together, it looks like they're going for that WM match.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

If natalya is cool with farting all over smackdown.. why are you people whining about it. It just started, It's not going anywhere. Natalya is OK with it. I really dont care about this anymore. I only have to skip her segments now.. dont watch divas mostly, so doesnt affect me.


----------



## map the soul (Jan 24, 2012)

They really want her to go to TNA, huh?


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

This is funny as hell because its so incredibly stupid. You know she could always go to the IMPACT ZONE and do a NUMBAH on Mickie James for pennies on the dollar. She'll have "self-respect" because she'll be pretending to be beating up "real women wrestlers" at a theme park.


----------



## xdrgnh (Oct 1, 2011)

WTF IS THIS SHIT. WTH!!!. I first saw that crap I had to turn the channel it was so embarrassing. Thankfully no one else was with me. It's stuff like this that is ruining the WWE. They need to stop these crap gimmicks.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

It's cringe worthy indeed but so is Hornswoggle, Rikishi's stink face, X-Pac's bronco buster, Billy "Mr. Ass" Gunn and every John Cena promo. 

My question is where the holy hell are they going with this? I stayed up all night racking my brain about it and determined that the only way this ridiculous storyline could culminate in a satisfying conclusion is if it is revealed that her gas problems are inherited from her father Jim "The Anvil" Neidhart, who is then named as a Hall of Fame inductee this year. Yeah, I know it's not pretty but it's the only thing I could come up with.


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

Johnny Sweatpants said:


> I stayed up all night racking my brain about it...


You stayed up all night thinking about Natalya's farts? :side:


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

max314 said:


> You stayed up all night thinking about Natalya's farts? :side:


I tend to exaggerate. :shocked:

I stand by my post though - Neidhart for Hall of Fame 2012 with a surprise fart during the acceptance speech! Who's with me!


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

WTF is this? Vince & "Creative" have ZERO ideas, Vince needs to get on his knee's and beg Russo too write for them again, I laugh at the people who call Vince a Genius then we see shit like this.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

zkorejo said:


> If natalya is cool with farting all over smackdown.. why are you people whining about it. It just started, It's not going anywhere. Natalya is OK with it. I really dont care about this anymore. I only have to skip her segments now.. dont watch divas mostly, so doesnt affect me.


It's not like she has a choice. I'm pretty sure that no one would choose to have a farting gimmick.


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

Nattie is the last Hart in WWE right?


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

zkorejo said:


> If natalya is cool with farting all over smackdown.. why are you people whining about it. It just started, It's not going anywhere. Natalya is OK with it. I really dont care about this anymore. I only have to skip her segments now.. dont watch divas mostly, so doesnt affect me.


She's probably afraid to lose her job and have choice but to pretend she doesn't hate it. wait till she gets fired and shoot on wwe via twitter.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Flawlessstuff said:


> Nattie is the last Hart in WWE right?


She is indeed.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Awful gimmick. If WWE use it to turn Natalya face, wow they've run out of good ideas. However, I'm thinking this is a less than subtle way of moving her to the side to plan Beth vs Kharma at Wrestlemania.


----------



## RawIsWar1991 (Feb 4, 2012)

Toilet humor is the lowest form of comedy, but she should be happy this isn't the Attitude Era or she'd get a queefing gimmick.


----------



## fidaa (Feb 5, 2012)

i hated that . i mean how did she accept to do something desgusting like that ?
WWE doesnt care about divas even the champ Phoenix doesnt compete every week look as 4 TNA they do care about knockouts their matches take time from 8 to 10 min but in WWE divas matches cant contenue more than 3 min 
i think Nataly shoul leave like Gail Kim to TNA


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

You know, as much it's kind of pathetic one of WWE's current Divas has a farting gimmick...this subject DOES NOT deserve a 20+ page thread dedicated to it. Some of ya'll need to chill out.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> However, I'm thinking this is a less than subtle way of moving her to the side to plan Beth vs Kharma at Wrestlemania.


That's exactly what WWE is doing. All of the focus is on Beth. The only thing that Natalya contributes is farting.

As for flipping face, she's listed as 29 years old. That's getting old for a diva. WWE has a track record of flipping their older divas heels. The younger ones tend to be the faces. So not only does she have a disadvantage of being the only heel on Smackdown, she has age that isn't on her side.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

fidaa said:


> i hated that . i mean how did she accept to do something desgusting like that ?
> WWE doesnt care about divas even the champ Phoenix doesnt compete every week look as 4 TNA they do care about knockouts their matches take time from 8 to 10 min but in WWE divas matches cant contenue more than 3 min
> i think Nataly shoul leave like Gail Kim to TNA


What's the point? To work for a company that would only want her/want to use her because she used to work for WWE (or to sponge off her family name) for less money and less exposure? If she wants to leave the WWE, I don't get how TNA is treated like the only feasible option. Neither companies respect women's wrestling, TNA are just better at hiding it. If she's unhappy with the WWE and would rather leave, Nattie can go work in Japan, Europe and North America, in companies like NCW:FF, SHIMMER, WSU and ROH if Women of Honor ever ends up happening. There are countless women on the scene currently who would benefit from having someone with as much talent and experience as Natalya to work with, and it'd just be pretty fun to see. 

Although, I don't think she should. She's one of the few who accomplished a unbelievable amount before going to the WWE and she deserves to be at the top of the food chain like she is. The match variety would be fun, but I'd like to see her stick it out and work to become one of the women who change things in the company, like Trish and Lita were and like Kharma is on her way to doing. Walking out would mean _they've_ won. As much as I'd like to see her stick it to 'em, I'd much sooner prefer to see her stick it to 'em by continuing to be real fucking good. The Divas Division needs her. She can make it through bad gimmicks and frustrating times. The cream will always rise to the top. But anyway, wherever she's working, as long as she's happy, I can't complain.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> As for flipping face, she's listed as 29 years old. That's getting old for a diva. WWE has a track record of flipping their older divas heels. The younger ones tend to be the faces. So not only does she have a disadvantage of being the only heel on Smackdown, she has age that isn't on her side.


Aksana is 29, Layla is 33, and Tamina is 34. Two are currently faces, and the other one will more than likely be a face when she returns. 

Just saying.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

its a madness. im just ignoring it and hoping it goes away to be honest.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> Aksana is 29, Layla is 33, and Tamina is 34. Two are currently faces, and the other one will more than likely be a face when she returns.
> 
> Just saying.


Aksana is new and should be a heel. She'll transition soon. Layla is injured but was a heel for a while with LayCool and probably will be soon after she returns. If Kharma wins the divas title at WrestleMania, Layla is coming in as a heel to challenge her. Tamina came in as a heel and her best work was a heel. I have no clue why she turned. My first thought is that there's no long term plan for Tamina and that's it's setting her up for failure. 

The faces that they are banking on are Kelly Kelly, Eve, Alicia Fox all younger than Natalya.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Whose coffee did she piss in tho D:


TankOfRate said:


> What's the point? To work for a company that would only want her/want to use her because she used to work for WWE (or to sponge off her family name) for less money and less exposure? If she wants to leave the WWE, I don't get how TNA is treated like the only feasible option. Neither companies respect women's wrestling, TNA are just better at hiding it. If she's unhappy with the WWE and would rather leave, Nattie can go work in Japan, Europe and North America, in companies like NCW:FF, SHIMMER, WSU and ROH if Women of Honor ever ends up happening. There are countless women on the scene currently who would benefit from having someone with as much talent and experience as Natalya to work with, and it'd just be pretty fun to see.
> 
> Although, I don't think she should. She's one of the few who accomplished a unbelievable amount before going to the WWE and she deserves to be at the top of the food chain like she is. The match variety would be fun, but I'd like to see her stick it out and work to become one of the women who change things in the company, like Trish and Lita were and like Kharma is on her way to doing. Walking out would mean _they've_ won. As much as I'd like to see her stick it to 'em, I'd much sooner prefer to see her stick it to 'em by continuing to be real fucking good. The Divas Division needs her. She can make it through bad gimmicks and frustrating times. The cream will always rise to the top. But anyway, wherever she's working, as long as she's happy, I can't complain.


Must spread rep? Really? Really??

Beautifully put.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

They should do the same to Tyson Kidd and re unite them so they can be the Fart Dynasty .

Badumtish.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Aksana is new and should be a heel. She'll transition soon. Layla is injured but was a heel for a while with LayCool and probably will be soon after she returns. If Kharma wins the divas title at WrestleMania, Layla is coming in as a heel to challenge her. Tamina came in as a heel and her best work was a heel. I have no clue why she turned. My first thought is that there's no long term plan for Tamina and that's it's setting her up for failure.
> 
> The faces that they are banking on are Kelly Kelly, Eve, Alicia Fox all younger than Natalya.


I think Tamina's much better suited as a face to be honest. I found her heel work to be pretty bad. She's not good enough yet to carry matches in that position of dominant heel and she just generally comes across as more comfortable and natural in her current position and character. Her ring work has been so much better too.



greendayedgehead said:


> Whose coffee did she piss in tho D:
> 
> Must spread rep? Really? Really??
> 
> Beautifully put.


Merci beaucoup.


----------



## BlindWrestlingMark (Jul 26, 2011)

Its hard to believe any of the divas can take on Kharma now. What she pulled off in the rumble made it seem like she could hang with the guys until Ziggler no sold the implant buster.


----------



## TheKorean (Dec 5, 2007)

I dont care if SHES ok with it, I am not. And I am sure most of us arent, I dont think even 10, 11, 12 year olds like this angle.

Its this kind of shit that makes it embarassing to watch WWE, its this kind of shit that gets other people to make fun of pro wrestling.

There is nothing entertaining about this gimmick. Anyone who came up with this shit needs to fucking lose his house, his wife, his children, everything because it has got to be the dumbest garbage EVER.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

BlindWrestlingMark said:


> Its hard to believe any of the divas can take on Kharma now. What she pulled off in the rumble made it seem like she could hang with the guys until Ziggler no sold the implant buster.


It really does make you wonder, doesn't it? I mean, if Kharma were to beat Beth for the title, who the fuck would they have to put against her on a monthly basis?


----------



## BC Hunk (Jan 5, 2011)

*how hypocritical is it on WWE's side that the B.A.Star banner was prominently featured in the centre during that vignette*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

BlindWrestlingMark said:


> Its hard to believe any of the divas can take on Kharma now. What she pulled off in the rumble made it seem like she could hang with the guys until Ziggler no sold the implant buster.


Despite that, you know WWE will find someway to have some diva like Kelly or Eve beat Kharma in the most idiotic way possible


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> It really does make you wonder, doesn't it? I mean, if Kharma were to beat Beth for the title, who the fuck would they have to put against her on a monthly basis?


If she's a face, I could see women like Maxine, Britani Knight and Sofia Cortez going up against her once she's gone through Nattie and Beth. They're much smaller, but play great heels (especially the first two) who could work perfectly against Kharma character wise. The matches will probably involve a lot of cheating and dirty tactics, but hey, that's what heels are for, right? I could see a heel Layla doing it to, come to think of it. 

To be honest, I hope they end up valuing Kharma so much that they hire some strong independent/international wrestlers who could conceivably prove as a threat to her. Del Rey, Cheerleader Melissa, Serena Deeb etc etc. And when she turns heel, I think there loads of girls who could play that underdog role. There's several options, it's just a case of whether the WWE cares enough about the division to try them.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Telos said:


> Her uncle complained. Natalya herself though has toed the company line, telling her fans on Twitter to not take life too seriously or something to that extent.


That's exactly what she said. Also, right after the first "incident," she tweeted that Beth Phoenix made fun of her for liking the chili at Wendy's. 

She's handling everything like the consummate pro. 

I'm at least hoping we get a Beth-Natalya match at WrestleMania.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

virus21 said:


> Despite that, you know WWE will find someway to have some diva like Kelly or Eve beat Kharma in the most idiotic way possible


Watch it be AJ that ends up beating Kharma. Won't THAT be believable? :no:


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> It really does make you wonder, doesn't it? I mean, if Kharma were to beat Beth for the title, who the fuck would they have to put against her on a monthly basis?


I'm guessing Layla. It makes sense to have her return in a big storyline.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Amsterdam said:


> Watch it be AJ that ends up beating Kharma. Won't THAT be believable? :no:



You've had Kelly Kelly, Eve and Alicia Fox kicking Beth and Natalya's ass for 4 months straight. You've had Beth losing in a one month span to Alicia Fox in 45 seconds and Maria Menounos. I think believability has gone right out the window.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

TankOfRate said:


> If she's a face, I could see women like Maxine, Britani Knight and Sofia Cortez going up against her once she's gone through Nattie and Beth. They're much smaller, but play great heels (especially the first two) who could work perfectly against Kharma character wise. The matches will probably involve a lot of cheating and dirty tactics, but hey, that's what heels are for, right? I could see a heel Layla doing it to, come to think of it.
> 
> To be honest, I hope they end up valuing Kharma so much that they hire some strong independent/international wrestlers who could conceivably prove as a threat to her. Del Rey, Cheerleader Melissa, Serena Deeb etc etc. And when she turns heel, I think there loads of girls who could play that underdog role. There's several options, it's just a case of whether the WWE cares enough about the division to try them.



Problem is, two of those people you mentioned are stuck in FCW and probably not going to get called up anytime soon, while the other is stuck on NXT and is probably going to be used primarily as a manager. 

The only other Divas on the main roster who could maybe match Kharma would be AJ and Naomi, with their speed and athleticism. But, the problem is that both of them would need to be built up as potential threats and heaven forbid that WWE actually builds up any Divas not named Kelly Kelly, the Bellas or Alicia Fox.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Natalya seems to have no problem with it herself. This is coming from her twitter:

"No one needs to worry about me. Except for the people at Louis Vuitton!”


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Didn't read any post, but just want to say... this is RIDICULOUS and a new low for the WWE.... oh god. why.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Bullydully said:


> Natalya seems to have no problem with it herself. This is coming from her twitter:
> 
> "No one needs to worry about me. Except for the people at Louis Vuitton!”


She's not important enough on the ladder to say "WWE suck for giving me a shit angle" no she's gonna shut her gob and swallow this bullshit and pray it ends with them dropping it and pushing her to the title


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Bullydully said:


> Natalya seems to have no problem with it herself. This is coming from her twitter:
> 
> "No one needs to worry about me. Except for the people at Louis Vuitton!”


Natalya must be in it for the shoes.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Its a terrible gimmick. This is lowest common denominator appeal at its most obvious.


----------



## sachish (Oct 14, 2011)

thats how you bury divas.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Bullydully said:


> Natalya seems to have no problem with it herself. This is coming from her twitter:
> 
> "No one needs to worry about me. Except for the people at Louis Vuitton!”


She's just being a good sport and making the most out of it. 

This angle is gonna going nowhere. I mean, where can it possibly go? How is this angle going to elevate Natalya in ANY way? It was just created solely for the purpose of humiliating her. I can't believe a high class company with so much money in it could have such immature workers. What are they, like 5? Fart gimmicks? in 2012?

Seriously, I'd tell them to stuff it and I'd be on the next flight to Orlando. She might actually main event TNA and besides, DH Smith could join and we'd have The Canadian Bulldogs in the tag team division. If they can't get Tyson Kidd, then I'm sure Teddy Hart is available.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

Bullydully said:


> Natalya seems to have no problem with it herself. This is coming from her twitter:
> 
> "No one needs to worry about me. Except for the people at Louis Vuitton!”


Lol well...it's certainly not my job to fight for someone who doesn't wanna be fought for so I guess that's the end of the discussion.

She'll be crying about the gimmick in some shoot interview soon enough, though.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Boss P said:


> Lol well...it's certainly not my job to fight for someone who doesn't wanna be fought for so I guess that's the end of the discussion.
> 
> She'll be crying about the gimmick in some shoot interview soon enough, though.


Of course she will...because the last time a diva stuck up for themselves over the shitty treatment they got the IWC jumped all over them and called them "whiners".

Gail Kim objects to being told to eliminate herself in under a minute, having her matches dumbed down?

((She's a bitch who whines on Twitter screw her))

Melina demands that actual angles be given to the divas instead of just passing the title around to whoever's turn comes next?

((Shut up Melina, you're a whore))

Yea. 

That's pretty much what happened.

So Natalya chooses to be diplomatic to keep her job, and well now it's her fault because she won't stick up for herself, why should we say anything in support of her?

I'm not making a judgement here, it just seems that they can't win either way. If they say something about their poor treatment then they get accused of whining on the Internet, further buried and blamed for getting squashed. If they don't say anything--then why should we care?

They can't win.


----------



## LuvDaBoo (Dec 1, 2011)

This gimmick is disgusting and I'm surprised the wwe would even do this type of gimmick. Sickening.. especially with Natty's potential.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

Crowking said:


> Of course she will...because the last time a diva stuck up for themselves over the shitty treatment they got the IWC jumped all over them and called them "whiners".
> 
> Gail Kim objects to being told to eliminate herself in under a minute, having her matches dumbed down?
> 
> ...


_I'll go on record and say this: Anybody who called Gail Kim, Melina, etc 'whiners' for being vocal about the company's lack of effort in the division is either an idiot, or a coward. There's no room for any other labels for those type of people. If they think those girls shouldn't have spoken out (in some capacity), they're wrong. Period.

As far as Natalya is concerned, there's a huge difference between (1) taking the gimmick in stride while simply doing your job, and (2) trying to defend it publicly (to people who thinks she deserves better) like she has. She knows the gimmick can't be defended so I'm not sure why she's even trying. 

If she didn't speak out on the gimmick publicly at all, I would get it. At the end of the day I'm a grown man and I understand the need for jobs and money. To me,* that's* diplomatic. Not speaking on it at all. But when she got on twitter to *defend *it...well, that should close this thread. Why be concerned for someone who's telling you not to be concerned? Lol. Some people have a need to stand up for themselves and some don't. It's certainly not my job (or anyone's job for that matter) to give an integrity implant to the latter._


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Natalya isn't fooling anyone by trying to defend the gimmick. It would have been better if she just didn't respond to the people complaining about the gimmick on her account.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I am not even surprised by this at all. I will be honest about this.


----------



## TheKorean (Dec 5, 2007)

This should be part of ARE YOU SERIOUS? YouTube show on WWE channel,

If ya havent seen it its good, its hosted by Josh Matthews and BG James, check it out. Highly recommended.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Boss P said:


> I've been on the fence about watching this stuff for years and this could be the final straw. Fart gimmicks? Man, I'm 25...
> 
> And if I was Nattie, I would leave the company on principle.


25 here too. 

I was watching SmackDown and said (aloud, actually) to myself "What the fuck is this shit?" I'm probably done with WWE soon. (And before you say "see you next week," I stopped watching for 7 years, having never missed an episode for the 10 years before that, so I can leave and not watch for many years at a time).


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

From a different perspective, this could actually prolong her stay in WWE if she gets a solid reaction of any kind from the kids. She's almost 30, she's flat out not as standardly attractive as 95% of the roster that hails straight from bikini catalogues and model mayhem and they've never treated her with importance on the level of a Kelly, Eve, Beth, Bella, etc. It's humiliating and irreparably damaging to her credibility but maybe she really needs the money. Maybe she's got a big mortgage or something. Not everyone can be Gail Kim. I know she chose career fulfilment over the money but in reality she's married to a celebrity so she has the privilege of making such a decision.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Natalya is one of the best WWE have at the moment and one of my favourites and to see this gimmick happen just makes me quite mad and upset. Natalya has said herself that not to worry about her so it's good to know she's ok with it. I just watched Beth/Natalya Vs. Aksana/Tamina and after what happened i'm just praying that it's the start of Beth/Natalya for WM28!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Fufflefuff said:


> From a different perspective, this could actually prolong her stay in WWE if she gets a solid reaction of any kind from the kids.


Even kids don't react to fart noises. I can't see this as a way to market her to a new audience. In fact, it's doing the opposite and getting the audience to not care about Natalya.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

CaptainObvious said:


> Even kids don't react to fart noises. I can't see this as a way to market her to a new audience. In fact, it's doing the opposite and getting the audience to not care about Natalya.


Actually, it's causing people to take offense FOR Natalya which -is- caring about her.


----------



## TheKorean (Dec 5, 2007)

^Yea but eventually people are gonna tune out because this is fucking stupid.

This isnt about embarassing Natalya anymore its about offending the audience now, WWE needs to stop the gimmick. If they want to let her go, do it, but dont fucking shit on the fans already.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

There ruining Natalya even more


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Chris22 said:


> Natalya is one of the best WWE have at the moment and one of my favourites and to see this gimmick happen just makes me quite mad and upset. Natalya has said herself that not to worry about her so it's good to know she's ok with it. I just watched Beth/Natalya Vs. Aksana/Tamina and after what happened i'm just praying that it's the start of Beth/Natalya for WM28!


You forget about the returning Kharma?


----------



## Trisharoxz (Jan 29, 2012)

It sucks. When I found out she was from Calgary, Canada I was all excited to see her matches and see how they portray her but for the past weeks with all the farting stuff, it just ruined it for me.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Yea, Kharma is returning soon and what a perfect time to make a legit, purposeful divas division but no lets make them fart. Ridiculous


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

It makes me feel better about the fact that I watch WWE by myself.


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

apparently Nattie is not alone with the farting gimmicks now, according to some spoilers, on smackdown, Tyson kidd will fart too. Now we have the Fart Foundation


----------



## ir8_heelfan (Feb 6, 2012)

My theory on that is that they are giving her a Rikishi or Ron Simmons gimmick. Maybe that is because they need her and are pushing any hot chic for a divas champ role and shes stable made for the division. If they say to her "best for your future indeavors" it will be another slap in the face to the neidhart/hart family name and what they did to Harry Smith caused animosity to the company when they were circus ballooning up WWE for Linda Mcmahons goals at the time. Before wrestlemania wouldnt be a time to let her go. especially while theyre promoting Wrestlemania with the Hall of Fame . (ehh hmm cough) Media of Fame


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

What the hell is this? I mean, finally, a gifted and talented diva and that's what they're doing to her?
Do it to Kelly kelly, Eve, one of the Bellas, but Natalya?
This can't be serious...


----------



## theDJK (Dec 7, 2011)

Flawlessstuff said:


> apparently Nattie is not alone with the farting gimmicks now, according to some spoilers, on smackdown, Tyson kidd will fart too. Now we have the Fart Foundation


:fpalm


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Flawlessstuff said:


> apparently Nattie is not alone with the farting gimmicks now, according to some spoilers, on smackdown, Tyson kidd will fart too. Now we have the Fart Foundation


:no:


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

I am not gonna lie, if Bret Hart comes out and starts farting then I would laugh. They are making the Hart Foundation look fucking stupid. lol


----------



## WWEedgeLitaR101 (Dec 16, 2011)

Natalya doesn't have to do this storyline. She could refuse it but they won't put her on tv.
I'm pretty sure it was Lita that said in an interview how it's easy to turn down a storyline,but they wouldn't put you on tv.

But yeah,totally sucks for Natalya. It's not funny and just embarassing.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

*Is WWE down that low?*

I mean... what's up with all those stupid fart segements... C'mon. Makes me wonders why I watch WWE sometimes, feels like a Kid's show nowdays...

Farts and Hornswoggle... C'mon...


----------



## Strats (Nov 19, 2009)

Worst gimmick ever!


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

They should both just go to TNA. WWE doesn't know how to appreciate real talent.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Is WWE down that low?*

They've always been low. This isn't exactly a recent development.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Is WWE down that low?*

this is actually an intelligent thing compared to other things that already happened


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Is WWE down that low?*

this isnt any worse then piggy james


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Is WWE down that low?*

Vince thinks farting is funny. I'm not sure how an adult finds that hilarious, but he does.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Is WWE down that low?*

Someone hasn't seen the Attitude Era....


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Is WWE down that low?*



CaptainObvious said:


> Vince thinks farting is funny. I'm not sure how an adult finds that hilarious, but he does.


I think he enjoys burying, humiliating and embarrassing his talent, regardless of how he does it. Natalya's ''fart'' gimmick is just another example in a long list of degrading gimmicks we have seen over the years.


----------



## RudeBwoyUK (Sep 3, 2011)

Forget Nattie its Santino thats getting buried. Every week he's gonna eat a fart


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Flawlessstuff said:


> apparently Nattie is not alone with the farting gimmicks now, according to some spoilers, on smackdown, Tyson kidd will fart too. Now we have the Fart Foundation


Silly me thought it could not get any worse.


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

This is all just fucking pathetic


----------



## zigglesXe (Dec 13, 2011)

Bret Hart will come back endorsing some anti-flatulence product. Booyah(Y)


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Is WWE down that low?*

Because the attitude era had no dick or fart jokes.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

this is depressing all that hard work and all she does is fart, im all for alil ofcomedy but if you train for yrs and arent even allowed to wrestle, thats terrible. seriously why doesnt wwe give a fuck about womens wrestling they would have better rating, more buys, and moremerch sold just from women watching and guys not leaving to piss , shit women are a huge percentage of the population all they need is to have one actual match on raw and sd not like 3 like the men, and a single ppv match where they wrestle. its not hard jeez


----------



## zigglesXe (Dec 13, 2011)

The next segment she'll reveal her new finisher. While she has them in the sharpshooter, she farts.


----------



## RobsYourUncle (Jan 29, 2012)

They better not start fucking with Tyson as well, or I swear to god...


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I caught a glimpse of her farting on Smackdown, it's a really poor storyline and I'd love to hear what Bret Hart has to say about it.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Flawlessstuff said:


> apparently Nattie is not alone with the farting gimmicks now, according to some spoilers, on smackdown, Tyson kidd will fart too. Now we have the Fart Foundation


Oh no, i thought we left all the Bret the hitman fart jokes back in the 90s :no:

I think this is all leading to a Daniel Bryan promo, vegans pass less wind which means they aren't adding to the C02 levels and helping to kill the planet like all those evil meat-eaters.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

This gimmick makes me


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

WWE did it again. They are ruining one of the better divas they have. I feel so bad for Natalya. Now that Kharma has possibly returned, they are going to need divas that can wrestle.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Is WWE down that low?*

A itsy bitsy tiny news flash: It is a show for families. Im just sayin. Maybe its u that just grown up from it? Maybe it doesnt catter guys like you today.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Is WWE down that low?*

Big show in the toilet was worst.


----------



## Twistaeffect2005 (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: Is WWE down that low?*

It's really not the first time. What's the difference between someone farting or an 80 year old women giving birth to a hand? Even when the WWE was at it's apex the WWF had some crude/kiddy humor. Goes with the territory. Wrestling can be stupid as hell sometimes.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Is WWE down that low?*

If you don't like it, than don't watch it.


----------



## Exciter (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Is WWE down that low?*



TOM MADISON said:


> I mean... what's up with all those stupid fart segements... C'mon. Makes me wonders why I watch WWE sometimes, feels like a Kid's show nowdays...
> 
> Farts and Hornswoggle... C'mon...


Hornswoggle is the main reason I enjoy Smackdown so much. I Also enjoy Teddy Long as GM.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Is WWE down that low?*

OP, you do realise that the WWE is a variety show and not everything is for you, right? The whole point of the variety show is to try and appeal to as many people as they can across the board.

*Hornswoggle is only involved in short segments/matches and he attracts the kids.
*The fart jokes last around 5 seconds and will amuse old men.
*Daiel Bryan has matches to attract the "internet fans"

The WWE don't make their show with the sole intention of pleasing you, OP. They do it to make money and they see this as the best way to do that, who are we to argue against that?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Is WWE down that low?*

Anyone have a link to one of these segments?


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Is WWE down that low?*

Katie Vick, Heidenrape and the Mae Young hand thing, and THIS is low?! 

Cringeworthy? Maybe. But WWE hasn't gone lower. Farts are probably more acceptable compared to the shit they've done in the past...


----------



## NoisyCricket (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Is WWE down that low?*



superfudge said:


> Katie Vick, Heidenrape and the Mae Young hand thing, and THIS is low?!


And add Val Venis' potential castration ("Choppy, choppy PEE-PEE!!") to those, among other things. Seriously, as much as the growing prevalence of fart humor gets on my nerves at times*, it is absolutely nothing compared to the most notorious wrestling storylines, in and outside of WWE. 

* - I'm not a prude and can certainly still laugh at a fart joke or two, but lately and over the last decade, it does seem like such things make their way into practically EVERYTHING.


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

volunteer75 said:


> WWE did it again. They are ruining one of the better divas they have. I feel so bad for Natalya. Now that Kharma has possibly returned, they are going to need divas that can wrestle.


she is not alone anymore though, her boyfriend also have the Farting gimmick now. so there are 2 farters in wwe now.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

It honestly wouldn't surprise be if they brought back DH Smith for this so they could form the "Fart Dynasty"


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

Doesn't everybody farts? If I met a hot chick 1 day and she farted I probably would laugh but that wouldnt stop me from asking her out....


----------



## tama87 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm a Natalya fan and I hate how they are buring her with this rediculous gimmick. It's one of the many reasons why I like TNA more than the WWE. I honestly think her and Beth should get out of the terrible WWE divas division that only wants to push the super model types that have little to no talent and head to TNA where for the most part all the girls can wrestle pretty well.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Is WWE down that low?*



just1988 said:


> OP, you do realise that the WWE is a variety show and not everything is for you, right? The whole point of the variety show is to try and appeal to as many people as they can across the board.
> 
> *Hornswoggle is only involved in short segments/matches and he attracts the kids.
> *The fart jokes last around 5 seconds and will amuse old men.
> ...


Nobdoy is saying to please one person. Even for kids material, this shit is bad. Kids want fighting, thats why they watch wrestling. WWE are just pandering to children and parents in the worst way possible to try and boost their whole squeaky-clean family friendly image that Benoit ruined. 

By all means do it, but don't do it on behalf of one of your best divas. That's just insulting. Get a chick that can't wrestle like Rosa Mendes. The main audience is 18-35 year olds as much as WWE don't want to admit it, nobody and I mean NOBODY found Midget Court funny.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Is WWE down that low?*



Kalashnikov said:


> Anyone have a link to one of these segments?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssqsjSkd6Lc&feature=related


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

So now Tyson Kidd is getting dragged in this for no reason. Did the WWE hire a bunch of 12 year olds to write their scripts now?


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

:lmao this one was quite shameful, I loved the look Tyson had when she farted, like "WTF is wrong with you, that's disgusting".


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Maybe this is part of Vince and Ace's secret plot to get people to demand the model divas as the main spotlight of divas matches again instead of Beth and Natalya's wrestling skills have been.


----------



## the_quick_silver (Aug 16, 2007)

tama87 said:


> I'm a Natalya fan and I hate how they are buring her with this rediculous gimmick. It's one of the many reasons why I like TNA more than the WWE. I honestly think her and Beth should get out of the terrible WWE divas division that only wants to push the super model types that have little to no talent and head to TNA where for the most part all the girls can wrestle pretty well.


Well, I would have said this a year ago or something. Which 'supermodel type' is being pushed right now? I guess, no one. Beth is returning to glory. She's booked strong now. And looks like she is going to face Tamina at EC. And Tamina is NOT a supermodel type anyway. And, she's kinda good in ring. And most probably, we will see Kharma taking on Beth at 'Mania. And Kelly Kelly is NOT even on TV these days. Alicia Fox and Aksana got beaten by Beth already. And I guess, Natalya is the only talented one getting screwed right now, with this DISGUSTING gimmick. And coming to the topic, I still dont get which demography is these segments being aimed at. Hornswoggle getting 'petrified' last week was just. pathetic. Anyway, thank god those segments are short. I guess Natalya need to take some time off and return with a fresh gimmick.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## Strats (Nov 19, 2009)

This is just so degrading worse than piggy james


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Strats said:


> This is just so degrading worse than piggy james


lol what? Farting noises in backstage segments is practically nothing compared to being bullied out of a company for gaining 5lbs. Piggie James was months of (way too) personal attacks, "farting" backstage is nowhere near as serious or degrading as that.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes the gimmick is horrible. But, at least Nattie seems to be trying to work it the best she can, which is something really talented pros do.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Is WWE down that low?*



Moonlight_drive said:


> If you don't like it, than don't watch it.


What a dumb thing to say. How is he going to know if he doesn't like it if he doesn't like it? Plus, it was one segment.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Strats said:


> This is just so degrading worse than piggy james


No way. Mickie got her face shoved in a cake, they put her face on a pig, and basically called her fat when she was far from it. Plus Mickie already was extremely over with the crowd and people cared about the storyline. With this Natalya storyline, a lot of people here are indifferent because the Divas have been reduced to nothing now.


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

TBH I think the point is that both storylines are horrid and embarrassing. I'd straight up leave. I'd be like you want me to do WHAT NOW? and legit sit out the rest of my contract at home like Gail Kim did, then go to TNA. Fuck that shit.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

rise said:


> Natalya must be getting buried for something she said backstage. If I had to guess, she probably complained about the state of divas division these days and how WWE are pushing the attractive models over the actual women who can wrestle, and how divas matches are literally given a minute each week on RAW, and they buried her for it. Now this is just a complete guess of mine - but given WWE's history - it could be true.


I think is because of her being friends with beth has something to do with that. Ever since Beth left CM Chump I mean Punk. Beth started jobbing like no tomorrow to dumb untalented bimbos like Kelly. CM Punk gets that "king treatment" backstage due to those "extra" perks added on his WWE contract.

Maybe she took Beth side. And Vince put her on the dog house.

Or Nattie refused to suck somebody's cock backstage. Or could be what you pointed out.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

She should mosey on to TNA. I don't understand why McMahon can't comprehend that he's screwing around with people's legacies. And he always does it to good wrestlers. Never crappy ones.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Fuck Vince McMahon the guy is fucking ridiculous and a fucking moron along with that fat ugly horny racist fuck called Michael Hayes. 

Vince once suggested to do an incest storyline along with Shane and Stephanie that's how sick this old bastard is plus approving the katie vick storyline with triple H. 

Vince think is funny for people to fart. I'm 22 and I don't find that shit funny at all.

He needs to just retire for good his moronic idiotic decisions are ruining WWE.


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan (Jul 3, 2011)

Dark_Link said:


> Fuck Vince McMahon the guy is fucking ridiculous and a fucking moron along with that fat ugly horny racist fuck called Michael Hayes.
> 
> Vince once suggested to do an incest storyline along with Shane and Stephanie that's how sick this old bastard is plus approving the katie vick storyline with triple H.
> 
> ...


I find it preety funny.

Maby you just need to lighten up.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

EdgeHeadBellaFan said:


> I find it preety funny.
> 
> Maby you just need to lighten up.


How old are you? What's so funny about degrading a woman with this bull shit storyline? 

The fart joke aren' t funny. Not at all. Is just disgusting.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dark_Link said:


> How old are you? What's so funny about degrading a woman with this bull shit storyline?
> 
> The fart joke aren' t funny. Not at all. Is just disgusting.


So farting, something that you do naturally, is disgusting? :Cornette


It's a stupid angle but it's comedic and it gives Nattie something to do.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Sad that such a talented wrestler isnt getting what she deserves.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Dark_Link said:


> Fuck Vince McMahon the guy is fucking ridiculous and a fucking moron along with that fat ugly horny racist fuck called Michael Hayes.
> 
> Vince once suggested to do an incest storyline along with Shane and Stephanie that's how sick this old bastard is plus approving the katie vick storyline with triple H.
> 
> ...


Maybe the product isnt for 22 year olds, ever thought of that too?


----------



## MF83 (Jan 21, 2012)

You all watch. It's gonna go down as angle of the year.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

Nattie and Tyson should just leave..And go somewhere where they are respected for what they do


----------



## MF83 (Jan 21, 2012)

Natalya, featured at least once, usually twice a week on the biggest wrestling company in the world's two flagship shows should quit to go hurt her body in SHIMMER for 1/100th of the salary. Tyson, featured twice a week on the other two shows and sometimes Smackdown, and somebody they're clearly never going to give up on because he is good, should leave and go freelance for gas money. Oh, indeed.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

MF83 said:


> Natalya, featured at least once, usually twice a week on the biggest wrestling company in the world's two flagship shows should quit to go hurt her body in SHIMMER for 1/100th of the salary. Tyson, featured twice a week on the other two shows and sometimes Smackdown, and *somebody they're clearly never going to give up on because he is good, should leave and go freelance for gas money.* Oh, indeed.


I see what you did there.


----------



## RICH ROZE (Mar 15, 2010)

Nattie fart segments never fail to crack me up lol

i think its funny as hell, fart jokes rule and im 24


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

i wouldn't be upset at all if she and tyson end up going to TNA. at least she would get a 5 minute match there...


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Van Hammer said:


> i wouldn't be upset at all if she and tyson end up going to TNA. at least she would get a 5 minute match there...


If the match is 5x longer, but the audience is 1/5th the quantity.... do you really win?


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

DH Smith and Teddy hart must be relieved they were out of WWE, they would have been farting too.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Dalexian said:


> If the match is 5x longer, but the audience is 1/5th the quantity.... do you really win?


And don't forget the paltry salary.


----------



## Andyc10 (Sep 8, 2007)

Its just a little embrassing for her...gotta feel sorry for her a little. Shes is a talented wrestler and is getting used as a joke in a job she has probobly dreamt about her entire life....i dont thinks its fair or warrented. Ok so if she has said something out of turn (more than likely correct) or wrong backstage is it fair for Vince to bury her on T.V. and attempt to effect her entire reputation.

Well Vince you can destroy personnas but you cannot remove talent so even if she leaves soon enough people will respect her for her ability. That also stands for if she stays!


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

I almost always defend the WWE writing team and Vince. Most decisions they make have some redeeming aspect. Even though in a broader sense I like the idea of breaking stereotypes about women or other groups, this one is too degrading. 

What kind of message does it send to your daughter or little sister if she watches this?

The sad part is, if Natalya breathes a word against this angle her career will be damaged irreversibly. I think she's doing the right thing - put on a brave face and show you are thick-skinned and secure enough in your true identity that you don't care how the casual viewer perceives you and you can carry the ball when uncomfortable demands are placed on you (like John Cena). 

I can even see this gimmick becoming endearing at some stage and the audience finding light relief in it, the same way the rock and sock connection or Al Snow's head got a reaction out of the audience.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

i would straight up say no or quit. shes a dumb ass if she thinks doing this is a good idea..


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

ultimatekrang said:


> i would straight up say no or quit. shes a dumb ass if she thinks doing this is a good idea..


She doesn't really have a choice in the matter though. If she quits, she loses her job. She refuses, they'll give her a worse character or get rid of her.


----------



## TheZeroIsTheHero (Jul 27, 2011)

You know people say this is all creatives fault but seriously at what point do you guys not say what the fuck is up with Natalya? She actually said okay to this? Seriously if she had respect for herself she wouldn't have done it, either that or she actually thinks it's funny, I just think there is a point where personal responsibility has to be put into play...


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Gimmick could have been ok, I see it losing steam quickly though


----------



## mkh (Mar 25, 2005)

TNA wold be right for natalya .the womens devison there is way better then in wwe


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

mkh said:


> TNA wold be right for natalya .the womens devison there is way better then in wwe


2 homeless women with no teeth fighting over a mouldy sandwich is better than the current diva division


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Piggy James was far, far worse. Probably one of the worst women's angles of all time. Unbelievable. Not because the charge was ludicrous (James still look thin for her size), but it was to get that black hole of no charisma Michelle McCool over. Just plain fuckery all around.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

And this is why she doesn't go to TNA.






It's all about the MONEYYYYY :vince2


----------



## TheKorean (Dec 5, 2007)

The Winning One™ said:


> Piggy James was far, far worse. Probably one of the worst women's angles of all time. Unbelievable. Not because the charge was ludicrous (James still look thin for her size), but it was to get that black hole of no charisma Michelle McCool over. Just plain fuckery all around.


Nah, Piggie james doesnt come close to this as far as being bad goes.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Yea I saw that today too. She's happy with the money and wrestling house shows even if she doesn't get a great storyline or anything else.

So much for the speculation about her getting mistreated. Her house/clothes all look expensive, girl with high-end tastes that's for sure.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

sarnobat said:


> I almost always defend the WWE writing team and Vince. Most decisions they make have some redeeming aspect. Even though in a broader sense I like the idea of breaking stereotypes about women or other groups, this one is too degrading.
> 
> What kind of message does it send to your daughter or little sister if she watches this?
> 
> ...


I'd love to see John Cena fart on a weekly basis. Really, I'd finally become a fan of his.


----------



## Kotre (Dec 12, 2011)

Boss P said:


> And this is why she doesn't go to TNA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That shoe buying habit doesn't seem to be massively healthy. Buying $2,000 shoes for a wedding that's not going to happen for *years*. I'm not saying that she needs to be taken to a shrink or anything, but still.


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

the Manly looking woman who is Nattie's stylist is Alberto del Rio's sister.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Boss P said:


> And this is why she doesn't go to TNA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The KO division is more relevant than the Divas division, there was some research in 2011 with the top most female wrestlers beeing Mickie James and Velvet Sky, both TNA talents. They probably earn more money with their merch than divas do in total, so I don't really see the point. WWE is the nr.2 company as far as female wrestlers go, if I wanted to make money I'd go to TNA if I had the option as a female. 

Basic argument, Divas segments drive viewers away while KO segments and match drive viewers in, so the channel changer argument doesn't work. I read people saying Eve cut a good promo by diva standards, and most of them don't even realize how sexist that soundscsince compared to male promos, that was absolutely terrible. 

Nobody judges ODB as charismatic because she's a woman, they consider her charismatic because she actually is, not by womans standards, but by overall standards, she could tear 80% of the males WWE roster a new one if she got the chance, does anyone really consider Dolph Ziggler or Cody Rhodes could even go one on one with her on the mic despite beeing upper midcarders? 

What about Angelina Love? She is basically a female version of Edge, only in female and anorexic, she needs to fix her weight imo but that doesn't detract from her promo ability, she has incredible charisma everytime TNA put her on TV. I could go on and make points about women who actually have the same drawing potential as men, but then again some people will accept people as Eve as good "by divas standards" even though those same low standards won't bring WWE any money, and won't help the show improve. 

While Natalya may not have the charisma of ODB or Angelina Love, she has another factor that may bring in viewers: ring skill abilities, I don't recall people tuning out for Hamada and Sarita matches, so there is a lot of potential for her to become big. People are generally more impressed by women wrestling good than men, so as long as she gets time to showcase her skills, she can be built up as a great todays Diva star.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

This stupid fucking story line sounds like something from 2000 WCW


----------



## Bluze (Jun 28, 2011)

Boss P said:


> And this is why she doesn't go to TNA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait... what? 2:25
Isn't she with Tyson anymore?


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

I think TNA knockouts earn alot more money than most people think. Judging by twitter they all seem to live in very expensive areas with nice cars and houses.

cant be that skint.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

Loudness said:


> They probably earn more money with their merch than divas do in total, so I don't really see the point.


That's unlikely. You're right that Mickie and Velvet are more popular in search engines and such, but average WWE base salary is a lot more than average TNA base salary and it's been reported numerous times (and confirmed by Gail Kim) to even not be close. That's the only thing us marks on this site can know for sure. Anything else would be pretending to know details of something we don't.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Bluze said:


> Wait... what? 2:25
> Isn't she with Tyson anymore?


I don't think the WWE like to say about relationships within the WWE unless there is a kayfabe reason. But yeah she is still dating Tyson. He has recent photos on his twitter featuring Natalya's cats so it assumes they still live together. Over 10 years they have been going! Just wish they would both get a push! Imagine husband and wife storyline with both of them champions! 

Mixed gender tag team championship?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

SimplyIncredible said:


> I think TNA knockouts earn alot more money than most people think. Judging by twitter they all seem to live in very expensive areas with nice cars and houses.


Dixie is that you? lol.

But seriously most of the Knockouts don't make much money. People like Velvet Sky and Mickie James probably make more because of longevity but the other ones get paid peanuts. How else would you explain Taylor Wilde working at a sunglasses store while being a tag team champion?


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

reyfan said:


> Gimmick could have been ok, I see it losing steam quickly though


Was the pun intended? 

Seriously though - having an stupid gimmick is embarassing, but job-security wise it's better than being involved in no storyline, no televised entrance and doing 30 second jobs (or worse yet not being on TV at all and waiting for being wished luck in your future endeavors).


----------

